# Ever Dry Coating



## BangleGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

I just watched this video and am now thinking of all the applications for this material around my house. Pretty cool stuff;


----------



## davebug (Feb 18, 2013)

That indeed is some cool stuff. Not sure what I will do with it but it seems like I need it, but it is expensive stuff. If I can think of one legitimate use for it I am in for some of it but not until that time comes.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've wanted some of this since I first saw it. I could think of an infinite number of uses. Some are even legal ... and not all of them involve pointing and laughing ...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2013)

The concrete block -impressive but you would not want to use that application in a building. It has to be breathable. If water vapor moves through the block and cannot escape -every thing that happens is bad. this would apply to stucco, block, brick concrete Etc.


----------



## brown down (Feb 18, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> The concrete block -impressive but you would not want to use that application in a building. It has to be breathable. If water vapor moves through the block and cannot escape -every thing that happens is bad. this would apply to stucco, block, brick concrete Etc.



i want some just for my boots, i wonder if it conducts electricity and or makes tools slippery. if not i am def ordering some depending on the price! i can see a ton of applications for this stuff! awesome post!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2013)

This has application for everything that rusts in your shop... lathe bed ways, saw tops etc... That would make it worth the price alone.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> This has application for everything that rusts in your shop... lathe bed ways, saw tops etc... That would make it worth the price alone.



See if you are one of us high mountain desert dwellers rust is not really in our shop vocabulary. My table saw top- jet-bought in 2000 -I have done nothing to but use and put a nice coffee cup ring on. That is the only stain on it..............


----------



## davebug (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder how durable it is. If it held up it could save about $15 in quarters for off roaders at the car washes. Spray the underside and engine compartment of your rig drive off the trail good to go. Sadly I gave my jeep to my brother a while back as it only got used once a month and insurance rates in NYC are stupid. 

I like Tuf Glide for my tool beds and straight razor blades. I could see how that stuff would work great also but it comes back to the durability since it looks like you need top and bottom coats of it that run about $150 for a quart of each.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2013)

davebug said:


> I wonder how durable it is. If it held up it could save about $15 in quarters for off roaders at the car washes. Spray the underside and engine compartment of your rig drive off the trail good to go. Sadly I gave my jeep to my brother a while back as it only got used once a month and insurance rates in NYC are stupid.
> 
> I like Tuf Glide for my tool beds and straight razor blades. I could see how that stuff would work great also but it comes back to the durability since it looks like you need top and bottom coats of it that run about $150 for a quart of each.



150 bucks and you need 2 cans- I will be stickin with boot grease..............


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

Not only is it super expensive, it is NOT durable, according to the instructional video, which says that detergents ruin it and even just getting your hands on it weakens it.

Still, it IS supercool and maybe some day they'll have a durable version.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

The first thing I thought of is for my windshields. I don't use wipers when it rains because I keep my windshields treated with Aquapel. This stuff would probably work as good but Aquapel is cheap. But Scott you gave me an idea to try Aquapel on my tools, since I don't live in the high desert I *do* have a rust problem!


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> The first thing I thought of is for my windshields. I don't use wipers when it rains because I keep my windshields treated with Aquapel. This stuff would probably work as good but Aquapel is cheap. But Scott you gave me an idea to try Aquapel on my tools, since I don't live in the high desert I *do* have a rust problem!



Never heard of that stuff but just looked it up and it looks good. Since you use it, I figure I'll try some. Problem right now is it says don't apply below 50 degrees. Going to be some time before I see 50 degrees


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 19, 2013)

K, does the Aquapel help keep dirt and grim off too? I live off of dirt roads and keeping a car clean is impossible, and the windows can get really messy at times.


----------

